# How do you do surveys?



## Claire (Mar 12, 2011)

I used to know how to do this, but now can't seem to find out how to do it.  I know that you still can; how do I get started?  I always think it is fun to see what people do or think about food.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 12, 2011)

Do you mean polls? If you started a thread, you can click on the "Thread Tools" pull down menu and choose "Add a Poll to this Thread".

There  is a box that you can tick "Yes, post a poll with this thread" when you post a new thread.


----------

